# Feeding Neon Tetra Just Daphnia



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

I would just try different things. Start by not feeding them for a week and then offering flake food. In nature, fish don't get fed regularly, so it's not really a problem if there are periods with less or no feeding. In planted tanks, they always pick on plants ("aufwuchs"), algae, detritus, so there is some variability too.

Try some frozen food from the pet store. Blood worms are a bit on the large side for Neons, but they should be able to slurp them down. There are smaller grained things like Cyclops or small Daphnia, but they are not always available.

Throw in some veggies - un-frozen smashed peas, blanched zucchini, etc try it out and they might or might not like it. I feed my fish a whole lot of different things, among them, imagine that, baby food (cereal). If you have a garden, you probably have pests lurking somewhere. Add an aphid-infested branch, they might like that sort of live food. Key is to vary the diet, and not to overfeed.


----------



## kuni (May 7, 2010)

I would try the very smallest size of New Life Spectrum food. I feed that to tetras regularly, and they definitely like it better than flake.


----------



## JP55g (May 11, 2012)

Once they are settled they will most likely eat anything you put in there. Mine love flakes, live blackworms, cichlid pellets and even try to eat the sand that falls back to the bottom when moving things lol


----------



## LB79 (Nov 18, 2011)

Frozen daphnia... there's very little that would be better for the neons than that.


----------



## alohamonte (Jul 25, 2006)

i feed cardinals frozen daphnia and frozen bloodworms and they love both. 

i also feed flake. i crush it up a bit then add it to the top of the water so it floats and also add some directly into the filter outlet so it scatters throughout the tank.


----------

